# Adrenolin's 12mo Transformation log



## Adrenolin (May 12, 2013)

Date: 4/28/13

Age: 24yo
Height: 6'2
Weight: 249lbs
BF: 11.26%









Cycle (Week 7):

Been on since March
375-Test
300-Tren
375-Deca
10mg-SD (just a few days left)


Also on since May 1st
50mg-Winnie
2caps-Metha-DROL Extreme
3caps-Trenabol

I'm now using half a tab of letro every Mon/Thurs (1.25mg), hCG at 250iu every Mon/Thurs, and hMG at 75iu every Mon/Thurs. 




All orals will be dropped beginning July, at which point, I will begin 2wks of erythropoietin @ 1000iu 3x/wk (and again in 4.5months)





Recomping. Diet will be something along the lines of:

Breakfast (6am)
5 Eggs, 1 slice Cheese, Spices
1 cup Oats, ? cup Milk

Snack (9am)
1 cup Mixed Nuts

Lunch (12pm)
1 can Tuna/Chicken, tbsp. light Mayo, Grapes, Onions, Almonds/Walnuts
2 pieces Fruit
1misc item

Meal 4 (4pm)
1 cup Greek Yogurt, 1 scoop Protein, ? cup GoLean Crisp, ? cup Milk

Dinner (7pm)
1 scoop Protein w. water
2 slice Chicken Breast
Steamed Veggies (bag)
2 cups Rice​

I don't count calories, so please don't ask lol.. I'll be using this for the next 2-3wks and then I'll adjust it accordingly.






I should be a solid 9% at 250 by the end of May. By the end of June a solid 8% at the same weight, and then by Mid-august I hope to be maintaining 7-7.5% bf at 250-252lbs! I want to maintain that until December so my body becomes accustomed to it and then consider finding a physique competition to compete in. If I do poorly because I'm simply too muscular, I'll consider taking up bodybuilding (actually as an amateur, I believe I can cross compete in both bodybuilding and physique). It'd prob be a better sport for me anyhow, figuring my legs are genetically my strongest point - both muscularly and strength wise - I rarely even train them. I'm going to start focusing more on hammies... they're way over powered by the development in my quads.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 14, 2013)

Yesterday's workout was done in 35mins.


5/13/13
Weight: 253


*Chest/Rear Delts*


Flat Bench
225 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 8
_longer break_
225 x 12
225 x 10


Incline Hammer Strength
225 x 20
225 x 20
225 x 20
225 x 10
225 x 10


Bent Over Rear Delt DB Flyes
45 x 30
45 x 30
45 x 30


Standing Cable Pec Flyes
50 x 30
60 x 30
70 x 20
85 x 20
100 x 10


Rear Delt Flyes (pec dek)
160 x 30
160 x 15
120 x 20
120 x 20
120 x 20​













Legs are today - lookin to fry up the hammies. I already know they're going to cramp like a bitch!


----------



## larry79 (May 14, 2013)

How long you resting between sets??




Adrenolin said:


> Yesterday's workout was done in 35mins.
> 
> 
> 5/13/13
> ...


----------



## D-Lats (May 14, 2013)

Your way too big for physique bro! 6-7% is ideal for it but that's at 200-210 for your height. Your built for bodybuilding. Lucky bastard lol! Good luck bro ill be following.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 14, 2013)

larry79 said:


> How long you resting between sets??


Only as long as it took for my training partner, BJ, to complete his sets. Usually about 20secs or so.


D-Lats said:


> Your way too big for physique bro! 6-7% is ideal for it but that's at 200-210 for your height. Your built for bodybuilding. Lucky bastard lol! Good luck bro ill be following.


Yeah I kinda had this feeling already, but I'd still like to at least try my luck once before I rule it out.


Squats
225 x 20
315 x 20
315 x 20
315 x 20
315 x 20
225 x 20 (6" stance)
225 x 10 (6" stance)
225 x 10 (6" stance)
225 x 10 (6" stance)
225 x 10 (6" stance)

SLDL's
225 x 20
225 x 18
_back pump (from squats) is too bad to continue_

Leg Extensions
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 10
150 x 10

Leg Curls
95 x 20
95 x 20
95 x 20
95 x 15​


----------



## Adrenolin (May 15, 2013)

*5/15/13*




*Weight*: 257lbs


Drank a VPX MeltDown and VPX Pump7 30mins preworkout. I was feeling both full force right after the pullups and made the workout very difficult. Incredible pump inhibiting my ROM plus profuse sweating helping me to cramp much sooner than I normally would. I felt very weak this workout.


*Back/Rear Delts/Hamstrings*


Pull ups
8
10
10
10


Chins
15
10
10
8 irritating lol


Bent Over Rows
185 x 20 Wide-Grip
185 x 20 ""
185 x 20 ""
185 x 10 Close-Grip
185 x 10 ""
185 x 10 ""


Bent Over Rear Delt DB Flyes
50 x 20
50 x 20
50 x 20


Lat Pulldowns
160 x 20 Wide-Grip
160 x 20 ""
140 x 20 ""
140 x 20 Close-Grip; pronated
120 x 20 ""
100 x 20 ""


Rear Delt Flyes (pec dek)
140 x 20
140 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10
120 x 10
110 x 10
100 x 20
100 x 20


Hamstring Curls
70 x 20
70 x 20
70 x 20​


----------



## Adrenolin (May 18, 2013)

After Kayaking 20miles yesterday on the Rapidan and Rappahannock Rivers, I lost 10lbs and am back down to 247 - it also appears I burned off nearly an inch on my waist! It was pretty treacherous - the water level was up, yet the water didn't really seem to have in increase in current - needles to say it was a LONG 20miles of endless paddling. With 250lbs+ in a Kayak... that shit was practically a submarine bulldozing water... I had a wake behind me similar to that of a cruise ship! Everyone else had it easy; gracefully skiing across the TOP of the water. lol

Stay tuned - hittin Arms later and maybe something else. Update pics in 2wks.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 19, 2013)

*5/19/13*


*Body Weight*: 250lbs @ 9.57% Body Fat


*Chest/Rear Delts/Hamstrings*


*Flat Bench*
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10


*Incline Hammer Strength*
250 x 20
250 x 20
250 x 20
250 x 20


*Pec Dek*
170 x 20
170 x 20
170 x 20
155 x 20


*Bent Over DB Rear Delt Flyes* (with peak contraction pauses)
50 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15


*Rear Delt Flyes* (on Pec Dek Machine)
170 x 20
170 x 20
140 x 15
140 x 15
120 x 10


*Standing Cable Pec Flyes*
30 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 20​







Wore a wife beater out today - and for the extremely condensed version, I got a ridiculous amount of attention from both sexes, and a job offer to work security at a club. lol Hittin Legs tomorrow - we won't be doing any squats or anything that will activate the hip flexor; as BJ and I are both going to hold off until his injury heals.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 20, 2013)

In the first 10wks of this cycle, I've lost approx 11lbs of fat since starting the cycle, as well as gained 9lbs of lbm.




Start: 252lbs @ 14% body fat 
(217lbs/lbm; 35lbs/fat)


10wks IN: 250lbs @ 9.57% body fat 
(226lbs/lbm; 24lbs/fat)


----------

